# Grain Chart Table



## hupnupnee (6/10/06)

Gidday,

Found this grain chart this morning and thought others might be interested in it. IT comes from an interesting site on Belgians that I'm sure a lot of you know about.

http://www.belgianstyle.com/mmguide/brew/grain.html

The chart is at the bottom of the page.

Floculator 

Tim


----------



## spog (6/10/06)

cheers for the find...spog..


----------



## pint of lager (6/10/06)

Thanks for the site, have popped it in the links section as a Belgian site rather than just a grain resource.

Anyone who has missed the links section, it can be accessed by clicking on the word link in the navbar, just belwo the ahb logo at the top of the page.

Any member can add a site. Please don't add lots of links to the same site, or to different pages of the same site.

Any new link needs to be approved before it goes public.


----------

